# Stressed



## pegbreaux (Jan 23, 2009)

I have been looking for the answer for tear staining? I see lots of picture of your havenese with no staining at all. What type of products should I be using. I am presently giving her fresh parsley with Innova puppy food. I just started bathing her with a whiting shampoo. Does anyone have an answer on how to remove the stains. Thanks:frusty::frusty:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! I am sure the regulars will come along to give advice on the tear staining. It may just be a puppy thing! I have also heard to use pure water for the pups to drink.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Pegbreaux - welcome to the Forum! You've come to the right place. You will find plenty of recent discussions on this topic. Go the Grooming Forum and do a search for tear stain. You will find many people struggle with it, some overcome it successfully over time, some dogs seem to outgrow it, some don't. Good luck, and please post pictures! We love pictures!


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Pegbreaux:

Welcome! I am relatively new to the world of Havanese dogs, but this forum is full of folks that really love their dogs and have helped me with lots of questions. A few weeks ago, I was looking for the very same information you are seeking now. I found a thread here that had a lot of information that I thought would help you. Here's a link to the thread:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7214&highlight=angel+eyes

If the link doesn't bring you there then look for a thread in the Grooming section titled "Eyes & Beard..what do you think?"

I hope this information helps you!

Patty


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Peg, it really helps if you can narrow down the cause of the staining. Otherwise, you are going to keep fighting a neverending battle. Some staining is caused by a blocked tear duct and your vet can help you with that.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Peg-Check with the Vet first! Listen to Kimberly. She asked "if Oliver was using a plastic dish." I said "yes-how did you know????" It seems with some dogs plastic dishes can lead to tear stain. I got rid of the dish and 95% of the tearstain. I was amazed.
I now add fresh parsley and yogurt.


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome, Pegbreaux - This group is the best! I've gotten so much support from everyone. My Brody stained horribly when he was teething, then it cleared up completely. How old is your pup?


----------

